# Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung



## Lucky1905 (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry ... aber muss hier schon wieder eine Frage stellen ...

Also das Problem mit den Bremsen habe ich so weit in den Griff bekommen ....

Jetzt hab eich eine andere Sache die das Fahren scheinbar nicht beenträchtigt,aber die wirklich tierisch nervt ...

Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung kommt es zu einem Knacken (allerdings nur wenn ich mit Druck auf der Pedale stehe).... ansonsten bleibt das Geräusch aus ...

Woher kommt das ... liegt es am Sattel.... Ist die Kurbel nicht 100% fest ... wollte nur mal hören, bevor ich jetzt wild anfange an den Schrauben zu drehen 


mfg Lucky


----------



## Gades (6. Mai 2009)

ich habe das problem im moment auch, allerdings hab ich kein canyon (noch nicht^^).
ich bin bei mir ziemlich sicher, dass es vom tretlager kommt. vorgestern hab ich mir werkzeug gekauft und das hollowtech II tretlager ausgebaut. ergebnis war, dass die eine seite, wo auch das geräuch herkommt, nicht perfekt läuft.
leider knackt es nach den einbau mit ordentlich fett immernoch. wird also zwangsläufig ein neues tretlager werden.

überprüfe erstmal alle schrauben und wenn dann immernoch das knacken auftritt, dann liegt es entweder an den pedalen oder halt am tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (6. Mai 2009)

Hoffe Du hast die Pedale mit Fett ins Gewinde ordentlich eingeschraubt?


----------



## simdiem (6. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hast die Pedale mit Fett ins Gewinde ordentlich eingeschraubt?



Das wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen...


----------



## Straightflush (6. Mai 2009)

Innenlager richtig angezogen?


----------



## Gades (6. Mai 2009)

das mit dem pedalgewinde fetten hab ich noch nicht gemacht. werd ich aufjedenfall mal machen.

das tretlager hab ich so fest gezogen wie es ging. war auch sehr schwer das rauszudrehen. hatte schon angst, dass da was abbricht.
spiel ist auch keins drin. zumindest kann ich keines feststellen.


----------



## T!ll (6. Mai 2009)

Was (fast immer) hilft: Sattelstütze fetten und richtig festziehen, hatte auch mal Probleme mit Knacken aus Richtung Tretlager, aber in Wahrheit kam es von der Sattelstütze.
Also, rausziehen, fetten, und gut festmachen. Könnte die Lösung sein


----------



## githriz (6. Mai 2009)

Schnellspanner kontrollieren! Ist auch gerne mal eine Ursache für Knackgeräusche.


----------



## Straightflush (6. Mai 2009)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Innenlager richtig angezogen?



und natürlich fetten! Dann gehts das nächste mal leichter raus.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Mai 2009)

www.esknackt.de ist noch frei.

wäre doch mal was für eine Seite mit einer priorisierten Suchliste.

1. Schnellspanner
2. Sattelstütze
3. Sattel<=>Stütze
4. Pedalgewinde
5. Kettenblattschrauben
6. Innenlager
7. Lenker<=>Vorbau
8. Lenkkopflager
9. ...
10. ...


----------



## botze (9. Mai 2009)

Es ist weg, es ist weg, es ist weg! 

Update:
1. Schnellspanner
2. Sattelstütze
3. Sattel<=>Stütze
4. Pedalgewinde
5. Kettenblattschrauben
6. Innenlager
7. Lenker<=>Vorbau
8. Lenkkopflager
9. Kassette
10. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky1905 (10. Mai 2009)

Es ist ebenfalls weg ...

Es scheinen die Pedale gewesen zu sein ... Habe sie mal ordentlich gefettet und neu angezogen....

Das gleiche mit der Sattelstütze ...

auf jeden fall ist es jetzt erst mal weg 

grüße


----------



## chr. (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte das selbe Knacken beim Kurbeln. Nachdem ich die Pedalgewinde eingefettet habe, ist nichts mehr zu hören.


----------



## hinten (15. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hast die Pedale mit Fett ins Gewinde ordentlich eingeschraubt?



Sehr gut, danke für den Tipp. Jetzt knackt´s nicht mehr bei mir.


----------



## Peter K (15. Mai 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> das mit dem pedalgewinde fetten hab ich noch nicht gemacht. werd ich aufjedenfall mal machen.
> 
> das tretlager hab ich so fest gezogen wie es ging. war auch sehr schwer das rauszudrehen. hatte schon angst, dass da was abbricht.
> spiel ist auch keins drin. zumindest kann ich keines feststellen.



Sind die Gewinde im Tretlagergehäuse sauber geschnitten und was bei HT-Kurbeln wichtig ist, plangefräst ?


----------



## Gades (16. Mai 2009)

ich habe letztens auchmal die liste abgearbeitet und das knacken ist auch bei mir weg. weiß zwar nicht woran es genau gelegen hat, ist mir aber auch egal 
also von mir auch ein dickes DANKE


----------

